# Questions on 2104-2015 Central Machinery 2 hp Dust Collector "real-world" power draw



## gthec (Oct 9, 2012)

*Questions on 2104-2015 Central Machinery 2 hp Dust Collector "real-world" power draw*

Hi Folks,
I'm considering the Harbor Freight dust collector, the 2 hp one (model 97869). Has anyone with this specific model (97869) blowing fuses? It says it requires 20 amps but when I poked around the interwebs, a few reviews said it draws a real world 15 amps. Then again, I read that the recent version of this machine is more powerful. I can give it a dedicated 20 amp outlet. Can't do 220v. If you have any recent experience with the Harbor Freight- Central Machinery model 97869 Dust Collector, please advise!
Thanks!
Greg


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I have two of them and don't have any problem. One is wired off one leg of my table saw wiring and the other is in a part of my building that doesn't have power yet and is run off a 100' extension cord. Either your breaker has gotten soft or there is something defective with your collector.


----------



## gthec (Oct 9, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> I have two of them and don't have any problem. One is wired off one leg of my table saw wiring and the other is in a part of my building that doesn't have power yet and is run off a 100' extension cord. Either your breaker has gotten soft or there is something defective with your collector.


Hi Steve,
I haven't bought it yet! The concern is what happens when I plug it into a 20 amp circuit? Or do I save my pennies and get a more expensive, less powerful one like the Jet? What amperage are the circuits that drive your DC? If you're running 20 or less and not blowing fuses with this machine, then that's encouraging.
Thanks, I always appreciates your quick responses!
Greg


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

They have a 25% off coupon for Easter Sunday only. That would make it a great buy but I saw the 20 amp motor in their ad and ordered the Grizzly 1 1/2 HP last night. I wish I had ask your question yesterday.

Don


----------



## gthec (Oct 9, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> They have a 25% off coupon for Easter Sunday only. That would make it a great buy but I saw the 20 amp motor in their ad and ordered the Grizzly 1 1/2 HP last night. I wish I had ask your question yesterday. Don


 Yeah, the Grizzly looks just right. My cheapness is getting in the way.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

gthec said:


> Hi Steve,
> I haven't bought it yet! The concern is what happens when I plug it into a 20 amp circuit? Or do I save my pennies and get a more expensive, less powerful one like the Jet? What amperage are the circuits that drive your DC? If you're running 20 or less and not blowing fuses with this machine, then that's encouraging.
> Thanks, I always appreciates your quick responses!
> Greg


If you put it on a 20 amp breaker by itself I can't picture you having a problem. The one I have on a 100' cord is on a 20 amp breaker.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

The 20 amp current draw is the max it'll draw under normal use. Most of the time it'll probably sit somewhere in the 15-18 amp range. Won't want to run it on a circuit with a table saw, but so long as you have a dedicated 20 amp circuit and the breaker isnt overly touchy you'll be fine


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

It will only run on 120 volts, if you put it on a dedicated 20 amp circuit by itself you will have no problems. It draws more than 15 amp on start up and really needs to be on a 20 amp circuit by itself. I have one and it would occasionally trip the breaker that also fed the shop lights. Now on a 20 amp circuit alone and never tripped again.


----------



## regesullivan (Jan 26, 2007)

My draws more than 15-18 amps on start up and runs at about 11 amps continuous.


----------



## gthec (Oct 9, 2012)

I haven't bought one yet. The Valentines Day 25 percent option sounds like the way to go. This just in: there's a guy in my area that has has a used Grizzly 1.5 hp along with a canister filter; $200 bucks for the DC, piping a trash can and chip separator. Looks to be in good shape. I have read that this model (G1028Z2) draws closer to 18 amps at 110v. If anyone has used with this one, feel free to weigh in. Thanks.


----------

